# Diana Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Tank



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

After years of saying I wanted to read this book I finally bought it to read on my iPad. It is a very good book for all of us to read, as long as we don't expect that every single thing she presents in the book is absolutely the last word on the subject. I disagree with her on a few things: allelopathy, for example, and light intensities needed as another example. But, so much of the book is very thorough and well explained I am very pleased that I finally read it.

The effect is that I will probably make my next set-up a hybrid of her method, using natural topsoil, using Excel, using hard water, etc. (I'm just started on figuring out what I want to try.) I think I now better understand some of the problems I have had.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

how much was the e book?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

strangewaters said:


> how much was the e book?


Just check on Amazon. It's 9.99 CDN here.

I have both hard and electronic versions.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a signed hard bound book that I bought in 2006. 
VERY informative.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is $11.49 at Amazon for US customers. The book doesn't have much in the way of photographs, and not too many other illustrations, so it works well with the iPad. Of course, a real paper book is much easier to use as a reference book.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Funny i read it a couple years ago...and i was just thinking i should read it again.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> The effect is that I will probably make my next set-up a hybrid of her method, using natural topsoil, using Excel, using hard water, etc. (I'm just started on figuring out what I want to try.) I think I now better understand some of the problems I have had.


The very first dirted tank I set up followed her outlines method "to the T". I wasn't very pleased after six months. Algae appeared and disappeared on its own but eventually, as mentioned in the text, stem plants simply did not flourish like in other low-tech tanks. So, on the next one I modified(basically just Mineralizing the soil, straining more thoroughly)- much better growth but still NOT what I was looking for. Tank #3 I strayed pretty far, MTS, upped the little lighting intensity, started a weak dosing regimen(including glut) and I'm pretty impressed with the results on this one. Still paying attention to and utilizing the basic principles. Dirt tank #4 I'm treating like #3, and have had no algae after two months except diatoms so far. I still use my hardcopy for reference and then try to research and ask questions on the "topic".


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Since roughly four years Ive thought Diana above was the same author as that book

If thats not the case, mind=blown.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

brandon429 said:


> Since roughly four years Ive thought Diana above was the same author as that book
> 
> If thats not the case, mind=blown.


The Diana above is not Diana Walstad. lol


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

tylergvolk said:


> The Diana above is not Diana Walstad. lol


Of course not. This is our Diana, carrying a very expensive tank up the stairs:


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

strangewaters said:


> how much was the e book?


You can find a PDF on file sharing sites for free...


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> Of course not. This is our Diana, carrying a very expensive tank up the stairs:


How cool would an invisible tank be?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

HDBenson said:


> How cool would an invisible tank be?


It would stay invisible for 2 hours, then the biofilm would change it to look like most tanks. Speaking of biofilm, Walstad gives that subject quite a bit of attention. Her explanation about why substrate nutrients are isolated under the substrate surface was very interesting, and counter-intuitive.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm the lone ranger but I do not care for the book. I have a hard copy. Reads more like a thesis or dissertation to me.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> It would stay invisible for 2 hours, then the biofilm would change it to look like most tanks. Speaking of biofilm, Walstad gives that subject quite a bit of attention. Her explanation about why substrate nutrients are isolated under the substrate surface was very interesting, and counter-intuitive.


At least it would be rimless...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Note, the book is based on information that predates the internet and is a good 20 years old now. 

A lot of NEW information has been written and published since.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

plantbrain said:


> Note, the book is based on information that predates the internet and is a good 20 years old now.
> 
> A lot of NEW information has been written and published since.


Yet I am happy with information that the book provided. It allowed me to get started with top soils tanks, something I would have never thought possible.

I would be delighted to be enlighten to some of that NEW information. Hoping you make reference to stuff that contain supporting references and not only personal opinons, hear say and the like. Publications that have similar approach to the Walstad book.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Note, the book is based on information that predates the internet and is a good 20 years old now.
> 
> A lot of NEW information has been written and published since.


She updates the book periodically, so not all of it is 20 years old. For example, she often mentions that using CO2 increases plant growth, but requires more nutrients as a result. Her emphasis is entirely on a tank with minimal maintenance being needed. My appreciation for the book is from the many explanations she gives for things she has observed, even though I don't think all of the explanations hold water. It would be great to have a similar book that doesn't focus on non-CO2, minimal maintenance tanks.

It is always good to collect information from a variety of sources, evaluate it, and see how it can be applied to your own situations.


----------

